

17 Babson College Startups & Entrepreneurs - CollegeMogul
http://www.collegemogul.com/content/competition-17-babson-college-startups-entrepreneurs

======
quizbiz
Even with everyone discouraging me from perusing business management, my
babson acceptance hurt to turn down.

